# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  Neo questions

## mikethebomber

Hey.
Getting ready for the big day when my new Neo shows up at the door.  
Just have a few questions to the other folks here that already own one.
I noticed the print yield is 150 mm square.  I was considering getting a flexible build plate for the top right off the bat.  Could anyone tell me what the build plate size is?
Also, has anyone tried to modify their Neo with a heated print bed, to print ABS?
Thirdly, Not much info is on the site regarding this guy's interface. Am I to understand it can only be connected to USB, and no SD card capabilities?
Follow up question to that, has anyone tried to drive the unit with a raspberry pi?  
Don't look at this as me looking a gift horse in the mouth or anything, just would like to know what I could do with it once I have it.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Steffie/GRR

Hi Mike,

your NEO comes with a flexible Buildtak printing plate. 

I'd reccomend you start with PLA. We add some Performance PLA - it's easy to print and comes with a rather smooth surface directly out of the printer. 

best regards
Stefanie
GRR Marketing

----------


## mikethebomber

Thanks! Much appreciated Stephanie.

----------


## Luchador

the reason for proposing PLA is simple its easier to print, ABS needs a bit expieriance of shrinking warping ...

the board in the NEO is a Printrboard Rev.D and there are a lot of people who printing with a raspi with for examplae oktoprint.

br
Thomas

----------

